

Read Stoner Now - ChuckFrank
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/11/magazine/you-should-seriously-read-stoner-right-now.html

======
ChuckFrank
I think this review does a great job of talking about this book in
relationship to our cultural moment, heavily directed by Silicon Valley and
the internet, about the question of living a life displayed. Because that's
what we are encouraged to do. Blog us, Post for us, Make Videos, Dance for us,
Mug for us, Twitter us, on and on.

Stoner suggests that this is not what matters, and I think the book is right.
What matters is not what we display ourselves to be, but who we actually are.
Almost the antithesis of the internet.

Anyways, Read Stoner.

